# Ambitionless?



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Does anyone else have practically no ambition? I don't seem to want to do anything or haven't found anything I want to do. I'm going to college in three weeks, to a large university, and am scared ****less. I will probably flunk out, not because I am dumb, but purely because all of the classes I am taking are pointless and uninteresting. I am taking a hiking class, which I am looking forward to, but other than that nothing good. 

I have to take a large number of GEC (general education classes) to graduate. That's so stupid. Why should I have to take a class on black history if I am a zoology major (I'm not a zoology major, just using that as an example)?

Anyway, I have no dreams, aspirations, and can't envision getting any type of job. Is there something wrong with me (other than my SA)? Does anyone else lack any sort of drive?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I've never had an ambition really, all i have really done is gone through life without a goal. My life is work, sleep, and a little bit of my hobbies mixed in.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

No I don't, and never have. I live life day to day and never really think about the future or the general direction of my life. I've always been like this to some extent, but it's compounded by depression to a large degree. I hear people talk about having dream jobs, life-long aspirations, and ultimate goals and it all seems so foreign to me. Occasionally I do have things in mind I'd like to acheive, but they change so frequently and without reason that I'm unable to chase after them for long. I guess I'm a nihilist in that I've never seen any real point to life besides surviving and meeting my basic needs. Or maybe I'm just really really lazy. 

If you are indeed a guitarist, then you must be interested in music. Would you find a career somewhere in that field rewarding? Maybe that's something you should try pursuing. In the short term you could try going on a vacation or taking up a new hobby. Anything to shake things up might give you some kind of new perspective and help out, at least a little.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I have the exact same problem. I've never had any concrete goals, ambitions, or dreams. I did graduate from college, and even went on to get a master's degree and enroll in a PhD program, but none of those things were ever goals or dreams, per se. I just sort of found myself doing them by default, more or less.

Depression and anxiety have certainly compounded my lack of drive, but I know they aren't the causes of it. I've always been this way, even when I haven't been depressed. Thinking of my future in terms of goals and accomplishments does not come naturally to me at all.


----------



## maddielu (Dec 29, 2009)

Doc Rice said:


> I have to take a large number of GEC (general education classes) to graduate. That's so stupid. Why should I have to take a class on black history if I am a zoology major (I'm not a zoology major, just using that as an example)?


Well, some would argue that racial awareness is a good thing to have no matter what field you're in. Just saying.

But yeah, as a senior about to graduate college, I have remarkably little ambition, especially compared to the ambition I had going in to college. Maybe it's because I'm almost done, but I'm just finding it hard to care.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

shadowmask said:


> No I don't, and never have. I live life day to day and never really think about the future or the general direction of my life. I've always been like this to some extent, but it's compounded by depression to a large degree. I hear people talk about having dream jobs, life-long aspirations, and ultimate goals and it all seems so foreign to me. Occasionally I do have things in mind I'd like to acheive, but they change so frequently and without reason that I'm unable to chase after them for long. I guess I'm a nihilist in that I've never seen any real point to life besides surviving and meeting my basic needs. Or maybe I'm just really really lazy.


This is exactly how I feel, too. I don't know if I'd call myself a nihilist, but I'm definitely lazy.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Perfectly normal to feel lost at your age. Going to college and exploring your interests will help. I did not know what I wanted to do with my life till my early twenties.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

bowlingpins said:


> Perfectly normal to feel lost at your age. Going to college and exploring your interests will help. I did not know what I wanted to do with my life till my early twenties.


Sure, for a normal person. But my SA gets so bad that I'll avoid doing things. Like if there's a class where I have to talk at all, I won't take it. Maybe one of those classes could be something I am interested in though. It seems like conquering SA would obviously open more options up, but it's going to take a long time to do that.



shadowmask said:


> If you are indeed a guitarist, then you must be interested in music. Would you find a career somewhere in that field rewarding? Maybe that's something you should try pursuing. In the short term you could try going on a vacation or taking up a new hobby. Anything to shake things up might give you some kind of new perspective and help out, at least a little.


I play guitar as a hobby. I was accepted in the music program but I don't care much for doing that, since it's a focus on jazz guitar. I love jazz guitar, but I also like country, rock, and rap. I don't think we'll be focusing on any country techniques, so it seems better to just keep taking private lessons. At least then I'll be doing what I want. A career in music doesn't interest me much. I just like to stay busy learning new techniques and what not.

I have other hobbies like parkour, but that makes me less ambitious. It makes me never want to get a job, and just go out for really long runs instead of doing anything. I don't know if this is a good thing or bad... :afr


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

the beginning of college sucks for everyone b/c of all those GE requirements, but it passes fast. soon enough u'll just be taking classes of interest. just hang in there.

plus sometimes the requirements end up surprising u and end up really fun. they spark an interest u might not of known u had.
that's happened to me.


----------



## FaintOfHearts (Sep 13, 2009)

anonymid said:


> I have the exact same problem. I've never had any concrete goals, ambitions, or dreams. I did graduate from college, and even went on to get a master's degree and enroll in a PhD program, but none of those things were ever goals or dreams, per se. I just sort of found myself doing them by default, more or less.
> 
> Depression and anxiety have certainly compounded my lack of drive, but I know they aren't the causes of it. I've always been this way, even when I haven't been depressed. Thinking of my future in terms of goals and accomplishments does not come naturally to me at all.


Everything you said minus the PhD applies to me. Like when people would ask where I saw yourself in XX years I would make something up because I never knew/didnt care. Probably because Im overly pessimistic.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm the same, but I think a lot of it comes from mental issues. Life becomes a game of day-to-day survival, rather than something to explore and flourish in. If I was normal, I'd certainly have ambitions.


----------



## An Angel in Black (Mar 1, 2010)

ive always been like that. ive made ambitions and lied to myself, but i think only because my paretns yell at me, which causes my anxiety to go off, which jsut starts the cycle over again. i am ****ed up in a lot of different ways, including severe anxiety problems and self hate, etc.. causing me ot tlel myself i cant do somethign even if i am interested. so why bother.. to be hoenst i wouldnt mind just walking off a bridge somedays lol.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Absolutely no ambition at the moment... two years ago I knew my job was ending, went back to school for a new field and did it and got a job in that field. Within months that job went to hell - in a real bad way... was planning to leave and was looking for another job but they got wind of it and fired me... now I've been unemployed for 6 months (getting unemployment thankfully)... but just absolutely cannot make myself look for a job or even consider what I want to do..... I just feel totally stuck.

Oh, along with losing my job, my boyfriend of one year broke up with me and my son failed 4th grade - triple threat all at once... guess it was just too much to deal with and I've shut down... but I am trying to get myself up and out of it a bit in the last few weeks.


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have had so many failures as of late that I don't really care anymore. You could call that having no ambition.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Same here.

Although I never finished university and just couldn't commit to it due to my SA and developing depression. How weak is that, at least u guys are going to uni and getting your degree.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I kick and punch boxing bag in many different places. That's my main vocation lol. That and catching up on all the schooling I missed due to s.a. I wish I was in your shoes and about to join uni, think of the INDIPENDENCE!!! Hiking sounds like fun! What a challenge!


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't think of any career or job I want asides from being able to shoot lightning bolts from my fingertips.

I WANT to do something, but I don't know what I want to DO.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Makaveli said:


> Same here.
> 
> Although I never finished university and just couldn't commit to it due to my SA and developing depression. How weak is that, _at least u guys are going to uni and getting your degree_.


We'll see if that happens though. I already dropped out once. :|


----------



## sweetie88 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a lot of ambition in my life right now... but I know what it feels like to not have any. And I also know how it feels to regret something for the rest of your life.

I'm currently in college right now (sophomore) for nursing. If you think about it.. the next 4 years of your life are going to determine how you live the rest of your life.

You can either choose to take it easy and live off a crummy paycheck the rest of your life..._however_ you will enjoy 4 years of your life at least! 
Or take advantage of these next 4 years and make something out of yourself.

4 years of hard works is nothing compared to the next 60 years.

I guess life experiences (non-school related) have taught me to give 100% in everything. I have learned that sucking it up for a few years is nothing compared to regreting something for the rest of your life. And seriously take my advice on that.

Take advantage of these next 4 years, because you won't ever be able to get them back.

Make something of your life. Exceed everyone's expectations and be proud of it.

You might not be able to see it now, but when your old and in your last years of life you will looking back on how you used your 1 life (you only get 1!) Did you live life how you wanted? Are you fulfilled? Did you contribute to the generation after yours? Are you at peace with the life you are leaving behind?

Maybe it's just me... but I want to retire happy. I think the most important part of life is to feel fulfilled at the end of it all.

Maybe fulfilling to you is different than what it is for me. This is something you have to decide for yourself. But really think it through, because your desicion will impact the rest of your life, and 60 years is a long time compared to 4.


----------



## bunski (Mar 7, 2010)

This is actually the last hurdle in my SA battle. I have overcome the self worth battle, the taking risks battle, and have given myself hope and believe life is worth living to its full potential.
However what I lack now is the drive to try new stuff. I have this complacency that i have been there and done it and now am taking the lazy approach and letting things fall into place without actually going out there and looking for things. I guess having been at rock bottom and having to drag myself out to a place i was happy with has now set myself into a comfort zone where I dont want to push myself any further through fear of loosing all the good work ive done. I dont even feel sad that im not challenging myself these days, I see daily life as a big enough challenge, managing a house, bills, work, people so I just keep putting stuff like a further education course or a new sport on the back burner as I cant be bothered. I feel Im happy as I am, but i know I can achieve more, I guess I dont feel that competitive edge anymore like I used to.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

sweetie88 said:


> I'm currently in college right now (sophomore) for nursing. If you think about it.. the next 4 years of your life are going to determine how you live the rest of your life.
> 
> You can either choose to take it easy and live off a crummy paycheck the rest of your life..._however_ you will enjoy 4 years of your life at least!
> Or take advantage of these next 4 years and make something out of yourself.
> ...


There are plenty of people who didn't go to college or are college dropouts and are successful, but I do understand what you are saying. I just wanted to point that out.  I, for the most part, agree with you.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I can certainly relate to this. I am not an outgoing kind of gal. I think ambition is not the most important thing, as I've found. I wonder as a female, if that's easier, though? There's too much pressure on males in society.
Society is messed up, the priorities are all on ambition, and attaining things, it seems, and not on family & friends, living well.
I've found that because I'm not ambitious, I've accepted it, and become more family oriented, have focused a lot on my kids (they're homeschooled).
Some of this sounds to me like depression, I know because I suffer from severe clinical depression, and I know what it's like to not be enthused about a lot of things. But you don't need to be enthused about a lot of things, just one or two things. If you're taking classes, then what has helped me is to see the overall goal; take them anyway, regardless.
I think, follow your heart.


----------



## sweetie88 (Mar 1, 2010)

Doc Rice said:


> There are plenty of people who didn't go to college or are college dropouts and are successful, but I do understand what you are saying. I just wanted to point that out.  I, for the most part, agree with you.


Yep, there definitely is. But I thought you were already planning on going to college, so I took a different angle. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

sweetie88 said:


> Yep, there definitely is. But I thought you were already planning on going to college, so I took a different angle. Just my 2 cents.


Just playing devil's advocate. :b


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

sweetie88 said:


> You can either choose to take it easy and live off a crummy paycheck the rest of your life..._however_ you will enjoy 4 years of your life at least!
> Or take advantage of these next 4 years and make something out of yourself.
> 
> 4 years of hard works is nothing compared to the next 60 years.
> ...


That is a great attitude to have but it is incredibly stressful! 
Maybe it is just me, but I find it hard to be perfect in everything I do - for example, not waste any time. If I was able to do this (be perfect, 100% focused and productive), then I would be in a much better position than I am in right now and my future would undeniably be easier.
But the thought of giving 100% and not making any mistakes is simply too exhausting for me. I would go crazy, therefore, my expectations of myself are average. 
Sometimes you have to find the right balance between what you want and what you are capable of.


----------



## sweetie88 (Mar 1, 2010)

bowlingpins said:


> That is a great attitude to have but it is incredibly stressful!
> Maybe it is just me, but I find it hard to be perfect in everything I do - for example, not waste any time. If I was able to do this (be perfect, 100% focused and productive), then I would be in a much better position than I am in right now and my future would undeniably be easier.
> But the thought of giving 100% and not making any mistakes is simply too exhausting for me. I would go crazy, therefore, my expectations of myself are average.
> Sometimes you have to find the right balance between what you want and what you are capable of.


I have high expectations for myself & you're right, it is stressful! But then again, that's sorta one of my down-falls. I'm afraid of (my own) failure. For my entire life, I've never been able to meet my parents expectations - no matter what I do. Nothing has ever been good enough for them. I've succeeded in so many things-sports, academically, etc.-but each time they refused to acknowledge it - and ignore it instead. Even if it's a big honor like All American or holding records or graduating with honors, they won't even congratulate me. So over the years i've learned to focus on my own expectations. I feel like if I were to ever go below my own expectations, then I would have nothing left. I would be a complete failure.

But hey, that's what gets me to my goals. And even if I do fall short, at least I'll be able to look back and realize that I gave 100%. I won't regret anything, and i'll be happy. And that sounds so cliche.. but it's true!

Everyone's different. Just as I said, "Maybe fulfilling to you is different than what it is for me. This is something you have to decide for yourself." It's whatever you're happy with. - and happiness is defined on an individual/personal basis.
I was just offering my own perspective, just as you are


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes. but its most likely due to the fact I don't know what its like to not be depressed, and actually feel like I have a future.


----------

